# Like us on Facebook!



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

LMAO, that page is like watching molasses flow compared to the CruzeTalk Facebook group.


----------



## Jhimlin66 (Mar 11, 2016)

*K&N Typhoon*

Hope this is ok to post. 

K&N Typhoon #69-4521TS for sale. 100.00 New in box

Paid 270 and don't need it. Or trade for one that fits 2000 Tacoma 2.7

I hope I can help someone save $


----------



## hholm350 (Dec 26, 2017)

FB page is a great resource! Glad to have this site and the social media account for constant updates.


----------



## Arroas (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Arroas said:


> Ok.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Robertss250 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, I'll do it with pleasure.


----------

